# Using essential oils while nursing?



## RubyOrganique (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with essential oils while nursing? I'd like to use some thieves oil on the bottom of my feet but I'm concerned as I'm still nursing.


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

In my experience, most essential oils are generally considered compatible with breastfeeding - I used certain oils often while breastfeeding - but not all. The main concern I've come across is that some may impact milk supply (there may be other issues, though). However, sometimes manufacturers issue a blanket statement "do not use while pregnant or breastfeeding," often without any proper reason whatsoever.

I'd research the component oils and take it from there.


----------



## blksmthsrsexy (Feb 18, 2009)

I've been using thieves oil the past couple weeks with no problems BF. We've been mainly diffusing it and really seems to help with runny noses! Usually if the essential oil is not compatible with nursing, the manufacturer will say so.






















:


----------



## GoddessJ (Nov 6, 2008)

I am breastfeeding and using lots of essential oils. I used them all throughout my labor and delivery. We diffuse Theives and I have had it on my feet, taken it internally, and used in Raindrop Therapy postpartum. We even use oils on the little guy and he loves them (tea tree cleared up his cradle cap).


----------

